# New radio speeds



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just used p3droid patch came from 4.03 radio and baseband

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

More importantly any signal difference?


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

Second. Test










Third test










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> More importantly any signal difference?


Yes I am getting one to two more bars then before my speed was in the 10 to 12

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Can anyone confirm that there are no problems flashing back to the stock radio's and bootloaders?
4.03 radio's aren't great for me but I want to be able to try and go back. 
Thanks


----------



## SuperMario (Feb 4, 2012)

Could you please post the Link for the Radios??


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

Ericsch333 said:


> Just used p3droid patch came from 4.03 radio and baseband
> 
> Wow. You were told not to flash from 4.0.3 but u did anyway? Good job haha. Thanks for the feedback
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim-H (Oct 12, 2011)

Can you check the dBm on your signal? I'm curious if this is just a visual improvement on the bar readings or if it actually improved the radio signal.

Thanks.


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

reverepats said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Not his patch

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

And for those doubters 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim-H (Oct 12, 2011)

Signal to bars seems to be on the same scale as before. If it really did gove you the increase and it's not just an anomoly that's awesome news!


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tim-H said:


> Signal to bars seems to be on the same scale as before. If it really did gove you the increase and it's not just an anomoly that's awesome news!


I was in the bathroom on the last screen shot

I always had 1 to 2 bar now I have 3 in the house

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Its in his tbh app


SuperMario said:


> Could you please post the Link for the Radios??


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone have it?


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

Just flashed the radio, same number of bars still. We'll see if there's an improvement when I get back home, as my signal has always been pretty bad there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

So you have to "donate" to p3droid to even get these then ?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

error311 said:


> So you have to "donate" to p3droid to even get these then ?


http://www.mediafire.com/?16h1zmxuga1zvc8


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

b16 said:


> Anyone have it?


http://www.teambamf....ootloader-4189/

Winners will flash over any radio though, so I'd go with that one.

Also, dbm looks better - and speed tests have definitely improved.


----------



## Tim-H (Oct 12, 2011)

mjforte said:


> Just flashed the radio, same number of bars still. We'll see if there's an improvement when I get back home, as my signal has always been pretty bad there.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


FWIW my bars are the same as well, but I increased dBm by 10 points.


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

I know this is a dumb question but, which part of this screen shot is my radio? And can someone give me a link to download so if I flash this new radio and it doesn't pan out, I can flash my old one back?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mcbrocker (Oct 15, 2011)

Smootee said:


> I know this is a dumb question but, which part of this screen shot is my radio? And can someone give me a link to download so if I flash this new radio and it doesn't pan out, I can flash my old one back?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


the baseband version ek05/ek02

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Smootee said:


> I know this is a dumb question but, which part of this screen shot is my radio? And can someone give me a link to download so if I flash this new radio and it doesn't pan out, I can flash my old one back?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


"Baseband version"

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosgalaxy-nexus-all-available-radiosbasebands/


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Flashed over 4.0.3, definitely improved signal, normally I have 100db or higher at home, now 93db, 2asu. 
EDIT:thanks for the link Winner.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Sounds promising. Gonna wait a bit before I flash though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

maybe ill flash over 4.0.3 instead even though it said its not a good idea. ok maybe not

Im constantly sitting at -120 and 99 ASU right now. Had a flicker of -100 dbm and 1 asu but went right back down.

Trying to give it a chance til tomorrow but me personally Ive seen a regression so far.


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

Went outside to test full bars first time ever

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> "Baseband version"
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosgalaxy-nexus-all-available-radiosbasebands/


Many thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim-H (Oct 12, 2011)

Oman0123 said:


> maybe ill flash over 4.0.3 instead even though it said its not a good idea. ok maybe not
> 
> Im constantly sitting at -120 and 99 ASU right now. Had a flicker of -100 dbm and 1 asu but went right back down.
> 
> Trying to give it a chance til tomorrow but me personally Ive seen a regression so far.


It shouldn't hurt but it wont upgrade the LTE radio if you do it this way. It's pretty easy to flash the 4.0.2 radio/bootloader then reboot into recovery and flash the upgrade.

The process replaces the bootloader and CDMA radio but patches the LTE radio.


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Well sense everybody is posting their new awesome signal strength. I'll post my same crappy signal strength 

Ouch.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Tim-H said:


> It shouldn't hurt but it wont upgrade the LTE radio if you do it this way. It's pretty easy to flash the 4.0.2 radio/bootloader then reboot into recovery and flash the upgrade.
> 
> The process replaces the bootloader and CDMA radio but patches the LTE radio.


Already flashed from 4.0.2. So my new radios are settled in lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

Rockin -90 dBm. Nice improvement.


----------



## Asenduk (Jun 22, 2011)

houston, tx
-75 dBm
getting about the same 4G speeds but my 3G speeds & pings are better:


----------



## Blade765 (Jun 9, 2011)

I reverted back to the 4.0.2's, then flashed the 4.0.4's. Awesome signal strength improvement!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Igotadroid (Jun 6, 2011)

Not too sure what asu means if higher or lower is better. I normally was getting 83dbm and 4asu in my house. New radio is giving me this. Lower dbm means better signal. Not sure what asu means though. 








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

Can we flash these in cwr or fastboot?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Smootee said:


> Can we flash these in cwr or fastboot?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Clockwork


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Getting better Bars myself. I am usually around 1-2 getting a constant 3 now.

Not sure what asu really means tho, says -90 dBm 42 asu


----------



## huffers (Sep 27, 2011)

I was getting 100-120 db on 4.0.3 LTE at home and now im getting 80-85 constantly so there was a big improvement

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

So a lower dbm is better? What about asu? (I'm nowhere near 4G haha)


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Speeds seem faster. Before the new radio I was getting around 325 kb/s. So yeah, significantly better







/>

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> http://www.teambamf....ootloader-4189/
> 
> Winners will flash over any radio though, so I'd go with that one.
> 
> Also, dbm looks better - and speed tests have definitely improved.


P3's flashes over any radio as well








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BixBix78 (Aug 15, 2011)

So my 4g speeds were immediately cut by 50%


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

Well it didn't do a damn thing for me, so I'll go back to the old radio. But I've never not had 4g so, just wanted to see if I could get an improvement at home. Oh well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

for those not having better speeds, id suggest leaving it on for a day and be patient about it. let the radio settle in.


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

doublea500 said:


> for those not having better speeds, id suggest leaving it on for a day and be patient about it. let the radio settle in.


I dont think it has to really settle in really. I think its more of location to towers


----------



## BixBix78 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll let it simmer for a few days and see


----------



## aquariumdrinker (Jul 23, 2011)

Let it sit overnight. Then pray about it (but not to any deity released before 3,500 BC - this will fry your LTE radio!) and sacrifice a chicken.


----------

